# Garage door header



## bushmoose (Oct 17, 2010)

Would like opinions on the size of header beam needed for a 10' wide garage door on the gable end of the building. Since there is very little weight on this end, my thoughts are 2- 2x8's. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

bushmoose said:


> Would like opinions on the size of header beam needed for a 10' wide garage door on the gable end of the building. Since there is very little weight on this end, my thoughts are 2- 2x8's. Thoughts anyone?


IMO use 2 x 12's . You are only talking about a few $ more for the 2 pieces of wood, and there is nothing more eye catching than a sagging garage door opening a few years down the road.


----------



## reality (Oct 13, 2010)

Need a little more information. What is on the outside of the garage? What is the pitch of the roof? What is the total span of the garage?


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

reality said:


> What is the pitch of the roof?


Why does that matter, it's on the gable end.


----------



## bushmoose (Oct 17, 2010)

The building is 22'x30'. all lumber is rough sawn with 7/16 osb sheathing on the outside. Vinyl siding next spring. 2"x6" walls and the roof is going to be 5/12 pitch 2x4 trusses


----------



## househugger (Nov 23, 2010)

Is there any snow load to consider for your roof?

Really though, the gable end of the roof generally supports itself so you shouldn't get much of a load on that door. But. . . I'd still do better than 2-2x8's and go 2-2x10's.


----------



## DarKarvin (Nov 27, 2010)

my opinion is: get it engineered, seriously...you don't know the loads, a gable puts the load downward, not outward, 2x8...way way too small


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

IF the gable rafters are continuous and without any notches for the look-outs (out-riggers), the header would only support the wall framing above. With notches = the gable roof overhang loads and the gable rafter PARTIAL load. Very hard to figure as the fly rafter load would counter weight the second rafter in's up-lift, pivoting on the gable rafter. The pertinent question is- Are the overhang framing blocks on edge, bearing on the wall *or* laying flat, notched into the gable rafter?

1- 2x6x10' span of Doug/Fir N. fb1700# will carry 730# or 73# per foot. 

2-2x6 will carry 1400#= 140#per ft. 

2-2x8 carry 2450#= 245#per ft. With a 2 foot overhang and 50#snow load, 25# dead load= 75# X 3' = 225# load That is figuring the wall is carrying the full overhang (2') and the 1' inside load from gable wall. Worst case load, no gable rafter. Don't know your snow load.....

Gary


----------



## househugger (Nov 23, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> IF the gable rafters are continuous and without any notches for the look-outs (out-riggers), the header would only support the wall framing above. With notches = the gable roof overhang loads and the gable rafter PARTIAL load. Very hard to figure as the fly rafter load would counter weight the second rafter in's up-lift, pivoting on the gable rafter. The pertinent question is- Are the overhang framing blocks on edge, bearing on the wall *or* laying flat, notched into the gable rafter?
> 
> 1- 2x6x10' span of Doug/Fir N. fb1700# will carry 730# or 73# per foot.
> 
> ...


Now there's an intelligent answer!:thumbsup:


----------



## spitze (Jun 16, 2015)

i think no one uderstands,
as i see it the gable end of the roof needs no support at all
it supports it self the entier span does it not?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

spitze said:


> i think no one uderstands,
> as i see it the gable end of the roof needs no support at all
> it supports it self the entier span does it not?


 WRONG Listen to the experts.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Pictures would go a long way toward giving better answers.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys you need to look at the date of the original posts in this thread, they were for a half years ago! I'm sure the problem has either been corrected or have fallen down since then!


----------

